# HDD spinup on AC plug (dis)connect

## MalleRIM

Hi,

Because I have an mSATA SSD in my laptop that contains the system, home, efi system partition and swap, I configured the HDD to spin down after 10 mins using tlp. When I connect or disconnect the AC adapter (appearantly due to profile change), the HDD spins up, just to spin down again a minute later. On shutdown it also spins up, right at the end. There is no data on the HDD, except for the freedos partition it came with, which is not mounted. I would really like to stop it from doing that to reduce wear.

Cheers,

Malle

```
[ 6633.524752] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x40 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x40800 action 0x6

[ 6633.524762] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[ 6633.524771] ata1: SError: { HostInt CommWake }

[ 6633.524780] ata1.00: failed command: SET FEATURES

[ 6633.524815] ata1.00: cmd ef/c2:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0

[ 6633.524819]          res 51/04:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x41 (internal error)

[ 6633.524828] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[ 6633.524835] ata1.00: error: { ABRT }

[ 6633.524848] ata1: hard resetting link

[ 6633.829385] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[ 6633.829899] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[ 6633.829910] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[ 6633.829919] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

[ 6633.830738] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[ 6633.830741] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[ 6633.830744] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

[ 6633.831070] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[ 6633.831132] ata1: EH complete

[ 6633.831431] ata1: hard resetting link

[ 6634.135922] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[ 6634.136428] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[ 6634.136438] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[ 6634.136446] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

[ 6634.137282] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[ 6634.137295] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[ 6634.137305] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

[ 6634.137654] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[ 6634.137715] ata1: EH complete

[ 6634.145620] ata2: hard resetting link

[ 6634.449452] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[ 6634.451140] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[ 6634.451151] ata2.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[ 6634.451160] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

[ 6634.870163] thinkpad_acpi: unknown possible thermal alarm or keyboard event received

[ 6634.870173] thinkpad_acpi: unhandled HKEY event 0x6040

[ 6634.870178] thinkpad_acpi: please report the conditions when this event happened to ibm-acpi-devel@lists.sourceforge.net

[ 6636.364574] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[ 6636.364587] ata2.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[ 6636.364595] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

[ 6636.367268] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[ 6636.367677] ata2: EH complete

[ 6636.408711] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: discard,commit=0

[ 6636.434073] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: discard,commit=0

[ 6688.569174] thinkpad_acpi: unknown possible thermal alarm or keyboard event received

[ 6688.569183] thinkpad_acpi: unhandled HKEY event 0x6040

[ 6688.569189] thinkpad_acpi: please report the conditions when this event happened to ibm-acpi-devel@lists.sourceforge.net

[ 6688.665033] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[ 6688.665043] ata1: EH complete

[ 6688.665358] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[ 6690.577371] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[ 6690.577382] ata2: EH complete

[ 6690.577560] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[ 6690.609924] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: discard,commit=600

[ 6690.620296] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: discard,commit=600
```

this is what dmesg says. 6633-6636 is AC disconnect, 6688-6690 is AC connect. I had to wait for the HDD to spin down again, otherwise the second part would be smaller.

actually ata2 is the hdd, but it seems there is something wrong with the ssd as well... everything is running smooth though.

----------

## Ant P.

It looks like ACPI is trying to do something with disk security when it's unplugged. Take a look in the BIOS menu for disk-related options.

----------

## MalleRIM

the only disk related thing I can adjust is SATA mode (AHCI/Compatability)

edit: deactivating intel anti theft doesn't help either

----------

## MalleRIM

bump

----------

## Ant P.

That anti-theft thing seems the most likely cause, but if that won't fix it then I'm out of ideas, sorry.

----------

